# Removed HAL now no keyboard or mouse [solved]

## gentooP4

Hi,

I read on here someone saying almost every app had dumped HAL support and it was safe to remove it. Well I did (-hal in my make.conf), now I have no keyboard or mouse at the login screen.

Just before I chroot and re-emerge everything with HAL support, I thought I would check if there's a better option?

Many thanks all

----------

## DaggyStyle

xorg-server is with udev?

----------

## gerard27

If you searched the forums you would have found this important thread.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-858965-highlight-.html

Gerard.

----------

## gentooP4

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> xorg-server is with udev?

 

Yes. The only change I have made is -hal so it might be easier if I just revert for now

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *gentooP4 wrote:*   

>  *DaggyStyle wrote:*   xorg-server is with udev? 
> 
> Yes. The only change I have made is -hal so it might be easier if I just revert for now

 

what version of xorg?

have you recompiled the x11-drivers?

----------

## DirtyHairy

Did you perchance forget to update configuration files after removing hal? To help debugging, you might want to post your Xorg.0.log and your xorg.conf (provided you are using one  :Wink:  ).

----------

## Raptor85

 *gentooP4 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I read on here someone saying almost every app had dumped HAL support and it was safe to remove it. Well I did (-hal in my make.conf), now I have no keyboard or mouse at the login screen.
> 
> Just before I chroot and re-emerge everything with HAL support, I thought I would check if there's a better option?
> ...

 

just a note, chroot is unnecessary if the rest of your system works, reboot and press "I" during startup and just skip whatever service starts xorg for you (generally xdm).  A cheap way to test to make sure you've gotten it right, without risking losing your keyboard again, is to launch xdm like...

/etc/init.d/xdm start& sleep 1m && /etc/init.d/xdm stop

granted, if you have SSH set to start on the default runlevel, you can always just fire up a different machine and SSH in.

----------

## greenbaarron

I was already setup for evdev in my x11.conf file, but I had the hal use flag set since my system is now going on 5+ years since it first taken from the stage2 tarballs. 

I agree, recompile xf86-input-keyboard, xf86-input-mouse, and xf86-input-evdev.  Doing this solved it on my end.

If you didn't do this you will see "(EE) module ABI major version (11) doesn't match the server's version (12)" in your Xorg.0.log file found at /var/log.

Edit: Please note that the xf86-input packages are not marked with udev or hal flags so doing an  emerge -uDN world will not catch these as it rebuilds everything else.

----------

## gentooP4

Thanks everyone. Everything is fine this end again. 

Thanks for the interactive setup tip Raptor85, should have thought of that.. doh!  :Embarassed: 

----------

